# need to convert car's USB to AUX?



## dikraduni (Apr 1, 2012)

I am driving a chevrolet cruze and it comes with two USB ports, however, I need to find a way to convert one of the usb ports to an aux port for 3.5mm jacks. Are there cables that support aux to usb conversion? Or must I change the whole usb port to an aux jack? If so, how do I go about doing it?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

You don't have a USB & AUX in your armrest?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've never heard of that one yet. An AUX and USB port should be side-by-side inside the center armrest/console. If you have two USB's I'd say that's a factory mistake? Can you take a pic and show us?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dikraduni said:


> I am driving a chevrolet cruze and it comes with two USB ports, however, I need to find a way to convert one of the usb ports to an aux port for 3.5mm jacks. Are there cables that support aux to usb conversion? Or must I change the whole usb port to an aux jack? If so, how do I go about doing it?


What country was your Cruze built in?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Check online for a patch cable or connector.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd like to convert this piece of plastic next to my AUX into a USB. What do you guys recommend lol

Never heard of 2 USB's either.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

**** I want 2 USB ports!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

USB is all digital, common, 5 volts, a digital input and output, for PC's, each USB port is assigned a number, software does the switching. AUX is analog and for proper performance, for whatever reason, the Cruze is using the old RIAA standard of 1 volt RMS, hardly an MP3 player outputs that high of a voltage for earphone outputs due to liability of blowing your ears off.

Only converter I can think of is a notebook or a netbook computer with both USB and audio and inputs and outputs.

Yes two USB ports would be nice since my wife and I share our Cruze, when she plugs in her USB memory, radio has to reindex, same thing when I revert back to mine, but port switching logic would have to be added to the radio along with the firmware.

Use to add an AUX jack to my radios, but that became next to impossible when he key audio circuits are buried within the confines of a chip.

Got one of these from Car Kit MP3 Player FM Transmitter for SD/MMC/USB/CD | eBay

From ebay for three bucks with free shipping, works very well, tunes entire FM band in 100KHz increments, holds up to 8GB but use an SD chip, buried inside. Can also plug in the audio output for an MP3 player output, and since it modulates the FM signal with 2uv sensitivity, not the low volume output problems with the Cruze.

Just found an unused FM station and keyed that into my radio, plug it into the cigar lighter and it works very well.

With the SD chip or USB, doesn't have any search options, but can advance to the next song but hitting a button. But only put on songs I like to hear. But that is all you can expect for $3.17. Liked it so much, purchased four of them, one for each vehicle.


----------

